# [SOLVED] headphones not being detected windows 7



## Yash007 (Aug 20, 2011)

The headphone is not being detected by windows/Realtek HD Audio but I hear the sounds but the microphone in it is not working.

Windows 7 Ultimate-64 bit
Motherboard: Asus P8H61-M LX PLUS
Onboard Audio: Realtek® ALC887


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: headphones not being detected windows 7*

Have you looked online to see if there are any drivers for your headset?

What is the make and model number of the headset?

When pluging the headset in plug the microphone in first then the earphone jack.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: headphones not being detected windows 7*

Has it ever worked? Have you tested with a different headset and mic?

Aside from hardware issues (ie: faulty headset, mic, or port), the most common cause are the audio drivers. Try reinstalling, updating, or downgrading the drivers.

Also, having said all of that, some Realtek chipsets and Win7 don't work well together. And 64bit has more issues than 32 bit.


----------



## Yash007 (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: headphones not being detected windows 7*

I updated my driver and put the speaker configuration from 5.1(I have a 5.1 speakers) to stereo. It could now recognize both the microphone and the line in. I tested the microphone on Testing Your Headphones / Speakers and Microphone | English Speaking and it worked. But when I record something, I don't hear anything. Headphone is Melody(a Taiwanese company) EMSLR812M040. It does not require any driver.

*Specifications*
Microphone Sensivity: -58dB±2dB
Speaker Impedance: 320ohm±15%
Speaker Sensivity: 105dB±3dB
Speaker Frequency Response: 20-20,0

_Note: I just copied and paste the specs, I don't understand anything from it.The small box to the right of the recording volume is +0.0dB, I can only change it to +10dB,+20dB or +30dB _


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: headphones not being detected windows 7*

Test with a different mic, or test that mic on another PC to verify if there is a PC or mic issue.


----------



## Yash007 (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: headphones not being detected windows 7*

I had to put the settings to AC97 panel. Now,it records but it does not work in Battlefield 2 or Half-Life 2.


----------

